# Votre choix d'imprimante ?



## Romain69276 (14 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous.

Ma Canon MP640 a rendu l'âme... Comme beaucoup de cette série, la purge est en cause (160, merci.... ).

Donc... je cherche une nouvelle imprimante.

J'ai toujours été fidèle à Canon, mais le coup de la purge, même si c'est ma 3ème, m'exaspère.

Donc je suis ouvert.

Mon utilisation : principalement bureautique, je tiens à avoir des sans de qualité assez acceptable (la perfection n'étant pas de ce monde ).

L'option photo... J'y ai réfléchi : même si je n'en imprime pas des 100aines par jour, je trouve l'option plus pratique que commander 10 photos par ci-par là par internet.


Voilà....

C'est à vous !

Si vous avez besoin de précisions, je fournis 

Ah... Le budget ? Moins de 150. Donc jet d'encre préférable.

Merciiiiii


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Perso, j'ai celle-ci et j'en suis très satisfait.

Bon, OK, c'est du Canon.


----------



## Romain69276 (15 Novembre 2013)

iduck a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> perso, j'ai celle-ci et j'en suis très satisfait.
> 
> Bon, ok, c'est du canon. :d



:d:d:d


----------



## jesopog (15 Novembre 2013)

Après mes déconvenues successives sur une période de 5 ans dans l'utilisation de 2 multifonctions Epson dont les buses de l'imprimante se sont irrémédiablement bouchées : 
Plus jamais d'Epson !  

À la place (pour des besoins plutôt intermittents), depuis Octobre 2009 : _HP Photosmart C4680_
Aucun souci ; en avril dernier, passage du PowerBook au MacBook Pro Retina sans problème ! 

HP Photosmart C4680, l'entrée de gamme multifonction - Zone Numerique

P.S. : Ceci n'étant _que_ ma _modeste_ expérience.


----------



## Ciroja (3 Décembre 2013)

Moi perso j'ai opté pour une Brother : Brother DCP-9010CN Imprimante Multifonction couleur LED 250 feuilles USB

1 J'en avais assez d'acheter des cartouches d'encre pour deskjet et les calibrer à chaque impression

2 il me fallait une imprimante multi fonction mais sans option photo de préférence laser

Je suis super heureux de mon choix. Toute la famille l'utilise sans aucun soucis. J'avais déjà eu une brother il y a longtemps. Cette marque est selon moi toujours la meilleure, pour un prix raisonnable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2013)

Bon, je vais faire un peu de "hors sujet" (enfin &#8230; pas vraiment, mais un petit peu quand même ) :

Romain69276, je pense que tu n'as pas tout compris en matière d'imprimante jet d'encre : dans l'état actuel des choses, une imprimante jet d'encre est un "consommable", à 40 &#8364; ou à 250 &#8364;, elle n'est mise sur le marché à prix quasi-coûtant que dans le seul but de faire vendre des cartouches, et elle sera bonne pour la poubelle de toute façon lorsque tu auras changé entre 5 et 10 fois les cartouches (ce qui t'aura coûté entre trois et 10 fois le prix de l'imprimante).

Donc, par les temps qui courent, le bon réflexe, sur le plan économique (même s'il est très discutable sur le plan écologique &#8230; Mais là, tu n'y peux rien, à moins d'avoir le pouvoir d'influencer efficacement la politique commerciale des fabricants), c'est de prendre une imprimante "premier prix", et de la changer régulièrement.

En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise maintenant une Epson SX 130 (combiné scanner/imprimante avec fonctions "photocopies") achetée 39,90 &#8364; au supermarché du coin, et je l'alimente en cartouches "adaptables" achetées sur internet (trois fois moins cher que les cartouches d'origine). Elle durera ce qu'elle durera, et ensuite je la changerais.

Pour les photos occasionnelles, même s'il y a moyen d'avoir mieux, elle donne des résultats tout à fait satisfaisants, et après 18 mois d'utilisation (donc à peu près à la moitié de sa vie, j'imagine), je n'ai encore rencontré aucun problème avec elle (entre autres pas de problème de "salissure"), et la qualité d'impression reste constante.

Cela dit, je ne te cite pas ce modèle comme "référence", bien qu'il me satisfasse, mais simplement comme exemple, lorsque je l'ai acheté, j'ai simplement recherché le modèle le moins cher du rayon à ce moment là, avec comme seul "à priori" qu'à prix égal, je choisirais la marque Epson (j'ai un long historique de satisfaction avec cette marque &#8230; Depuis le temps des imprimantes "à aiguilles"), mais seulement "à prix égal" !

Par contre, si je suis assez d'accord avec Ciroja sur la fiabilité des Brother, je te déconseille ce choix, parce que même si les laser couleur sont en progrès, ces temps ci, elles ne sont toujours pas capable d'imprimer la moindre photo regardable, du moins dans la tranche de budget à portée d'un particulier pas spécialement fortuné.


----------



## Deborah (4 Décembre 2013)

Personnellement, n'ayant pas un besoin terrible de couleurs, j'ai opté pour deux imprimantes ; une laser noir et blanc, dont j'achète  les toners, une fois vides, en compatibles, à des conditions de prix acceptables, et une _tout en un_, couleurs, qui ne me sert que pour les  rares impressions couleurs ; cartouches que j'achète aussi en compatibles. Aucun problème avec ce système depuis 2 ou 3 ans.
Les deux sont des Samsung


----------



## solent (11 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, je vais faire un peu de "hors sujet" (enfin  pas vraiment, mais un petit peu quand même ) :
> 
> Romain69276, je pense que tu n'as pas tout compris en matière d'imprimante jet d'encre : dans l'état actuel des choses, une imprimante jet d'encre est un "consommable", à 40  ou à 250 , elle n'est mise sur le marché à prix quasi-coûtant que dans le seul but de faire vendre des cartouches, et elle sera bonne pour la poubelle de toute façon lorsque tu auras changé entre 5 et 10 fois les cartouches (ce qui t'aura coûté entre trois et 10 fois le prix de l'imprimante).


Je suis hélas d'accord avec cette analyse. J'ai actuellement une Canon MP150 achetée dans cet esprit, (c'est à dire moins cher que le prix d'un jeu de cartouche neuves) qui arrive en fin de vie, d'autant qu'avec le passage à Maverick, le scanner n'est plus reconnu ! 
D'autre part le gros défaut de Canon c'est que moins on s'en sert plus ça coûte, car à chaque mise en route le nettoyage des têtes automatique coûte une fortune en encre et en prime ça bave sur le bas de page, vu que l'éponge déborde.. Donc on finit par imprimer quelques feuilles par cartouche et j'ai l'impression de devoir changer de cartouche à chaque fois que j'ai un dossier de plus de 3 pages !

Je suis donc à la recherche d'une imprimante multifonction de dépannage qui ne soit pas trop ruineuse avec un faible usage et compatible avec maverick, est-ce cette Epson correspondrait ? C'est une marque que jen'ai pas encore testé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2013)

solent a dit:


> Je suis donc à la recherche d'une imprimante multifonction de dépannage qui ne soit pas trop ruineuse avec un faible usage et compatible avec maverick, est-ce cette Epson correspondrait ? C'est une marque que jen'ai pas encore testé.



En tous cas, je ne m'en plains pas, j'imprime peu mais régulièrement, et n'ai, à ce jour, rencontré aucun problème avec, bien qu'utilisant, depuis la fin des cartouches d'origine fournies avec, que des cartouches achetées ici (je prends systématiquement les moins chères, en plus, et commandes par jeux complets : une de chaque couleur et deux noires, pour amortir les frais de livraison) avec elle.

Je ne saurais te dire combien de pages je fais avec un jeu de cartouches, mais je suis certain que c'est plus de trois ! 

Bon, sérieusement, selon le type de pages (de la photo soignée à la simple page de texte à moins de 5% de couverture), je dirais entre 50 et 250, en gros.


----------



## solent (11 Décembre 2013)

Merci, je vais tenter Epson alors, de toute façon c'est pas ruineux. Le but c'est surtout de ne pas batailler avec une imprimante qui bave ou qui déclare forfait quand on en a besoin.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> , j'imprime peu mais régulièrement


C'est là le noeud du pb, quand on imprime régulièrement, les têtes ne se bouchent pas. Mais avec un usage occasionnel c'est plus compliqué.
Je n'ai pas essayé le site que tu indique, je vais dans une boutique jaune et bleu qui recharge ou vend du compatible, je soupçonne leur encre d'être trop épaisse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2013)

Quand je dis "régulièrement", c'est "au moins une ou deux pages par semaine/10 jours, hein, pas "tous les jours" ! 



solent a dit:


> Je n'ai pas essayé le site que tu indique, je vais dans une boutique jaune et bleu qui recharge ou vend du compatible, je soupçonne leur encre d'être trop épaisse.



Elle est surtout "trop cher" (il y en a une pas loin de chez moi, de ces boutiques bleu et jaune), il te recharge la cartouche d'origine pour 6 ou 7 &#8364;, celles que je paie 4,95 &#8364; sur le site ont une contenance du double pour les couleurs (7 ml contre 3,5 pour les Epson) et d'un peu plus pour les noires (5,9 ml pour les Epson, 7 ml là).


----------



## solent (12 Décembre 2013)

Bon je viens de trouver une Epson XP 305 pour 49,90 envoi inclus chez groBill, avec le Wifi en prime, ce qui me permettra de la planquer dans un coin. Ça doit faire ma quatrième imprimante en 15 ans, mais rapporté au nombre de page imprimé, ça doit pas dépasser 5 ramettes par machine. Le coût à la feuille est énorme.
A ce propos, ceux qui impriment leurs photos devrait comparer le rapport coût/qualité/ durabilité par rapport à un tirage en labo ou via le web..


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2013)

J'ai les mêmes interrogations que beaucoup. Je me demande bien par quoi je vais remplacer mon imprimante quand elle va lâcher. Heureusement, l'actuelle marche encore
Et c'est d'autant plus rageant que l'acutelle, une Canon IP4300 me semblait éviter les écueils à l'époque et continue effectivement à remplir son office sans souci. À l'époque, les Canon étaient réputées ne pas présenter le problème de colmatage des buses consubstantiel aux Epson. Et de fait, malgré 6 ans au moins d'utilisation pas régulière du tout, pas un souci de ce côté.

Voir qu'aujourd'hui, au moins à ce que je lis, c'est presque impensable d'avoir une imprimante qui tient 5 ans, c'est pas très plaisant. Bien sûr, ce sont les cartouches et non l'imprimante qui coûtent mais quand même !

Donc si certains voient une imprimante adaptée à des besoins limités et irréguliers, allant de la bureautique à quelques photos (rarement car ça revient bien moins cher sur le web mais c'est bien pratique au cas par cas), silencieuse qui plus est, je suis intéressé.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2013)

Luc G a dit:


> Et c'est d'autant plus rageant que l'acutelle, une Canon IP4300 me semblait éviter les écueils à l'époque et continue effectivement à remplir son office sans souci. À l'époque, les Canon étaient réputées ne pas présenter le problème de colmatage des buses consubstantiel aux Epson. Et de fait, malgré 6 ans au moins d'utilisation pas régulière du tout, pas un souci de ce côté.
> 
> Voir qu'aujourd'hui, au moins à ce que je lis, c'est presque impensable d'avoir une imprimante qui tient 5 ans, c'est pas très plaisant. Bien sûr, ce sont les cartouches et non l'imprimante qui coûtent mais quand même !



Mon imprimante Epson PX730WD utilisée de façon irrégulière ne présente aucun signe de faiblesse après plus de 3 ans de bons et loyaux services. L'autre imprimante une HP Photosmart C5300 est toujours en parfait état, j'appelle cela avoir de la chance

En lisant certaines réponses, il vaut mieux changer de machine après 3 jeux de cartouches, je dis que si on met 100 balles de plus au départ une machine peut bien tenir 3 à 5 ans.


----------



## Vladimok (15 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je possède une Canon MG6150, je désire la changer, car beaucoup trop onéreuse en cartouche.

Que me conseillez-vous en remplacement ?

Merci

PS: je ne suis pas trop convaincu par les cartouches compatible.

Et une petite recherche avant d'ouvrir un pénultième topic sur le même sujet ? 

Bon, fusion !

Ok pour la fusion, je n'avais pas vu.

Sinon, un ajout:

Je me sert beaucoup du scanner intégré et de l'option photocopieuse et j'imprime beaucoup ce genre de chose: 
http://wenlok.free.fr/Potrait.jpg
http://wenlok.free.fr/force_dynamic_life.gif
http://wenlok.free.fr/zata.jpg


----------



## kaos (19 Février 2017)

Je cherche une imprimante Laser couleur pour maman , elle a une MP220 Canon a jet d'encre et depuis que je lui ai mis El capitan, plus de scanner (comme beaucoup d'entre vous) 

Moi j'ai une Samsung laser N&B mais pas d’Ethernet ni d'USB ou lecteur de cartes, alors j'aimerais as faire la même erreur pour la maman 

Je suis pas un gros spécialiste en imprimante, les Mac'users ont ils une marque privilégiée ? en fait une marque qui à l'habitude de DEV des pilotes dans le temps.


Bises


----------



## cpc (19 Février 2017)

Bonsoir,

J'ai une MX870P de Canon de 2007 qui fonctionne encore parfaitement bien.
Elle reste en mode veille est ses pilotes sont a jour pour OSX ... donc, que du bonheur pour le moment.
Néanmoins, utilisation avec des cartouches compatibles est nuisible a la tête d impression ... (que j ai déjà démonte 2 fois et nettoyé avec du solvant).

La prochaine sera encore une Canon


----------



## kaos (19 Février 2017)

C'est du Jet d'encre ?
En ce qui me concerne c'est terminé le Jet d'encre, cela ne colle pas du tout à l'utilisation que j'en ai (ainsi que ma mère)


----------



## cpc (19 Février 2017)

kaos a dit:


> C'est du Jet d'encre ?
> En ce qui me concerne c'est terminé le Jet d'encre, cela ne colle pas du tout à l'utilisation que j'en ai (ainsi que ma mère)



  Oui, du jet d'encre.

En laser pas trop cher, ya Samsung


----------



## kaos (19 Février 2017)

J'ai une Samsung laser N&B SCX4200 et effectivement j'en suis plus que content, j'utilise actuellement ma première cartouche compatible payée 30 euros alors que la Samsung est à 70/80. C'est nikel, a voir dans le temps sur le compteur de copie.
Question pilotes, ils ont l'air d'assurer et mettent a jour rapidement (d'apres mon expérience)

Mais c'est pas parce que j'ai une Samsung que j'allais direct choisir ça, je préfère récolter des avis.

1 point pour Samsung alors


----------



## kaos (23 Février 2017)

Peut on utiliser une laser couleur avec uniquement le toner N&B ? 
quelqu'un a tester ?


----------



## House M.D. (9 Mars 2017)

Oui, du moment que les autres toners ne sont pas totalement vides, auquel cas l'imprimante refusera de fonctionner tant qu'ils ne sont pas remplacés. Impossible de faire fonctionner l'imprimante sans la totalité des toners aussi.

Pour ce qui est de retours de certains sur Epson et les têtes bouchées, je n'ai pas ce souci sur la mienne, mais je pense qu'au tarif où je l'ai payée, ils font un peu plus attention à la durée de vie, celle-ci étant une A3+ Photo payée 700€ à l'époque (Epson R3000)...


----------



## kaos (9 Mars 2017)

ok, merci, c'est donc l'absence de toner qui va bloquer l'imprimante / bon à savoir.


----------

